# Orange cab, 2x12 now or 4x12 later?



## El Caco (Jan 30, 2008)

How good are the Orange 2x12 cabs? I know the 4x12 cabs come highly recommended. 

I found a 2x12 fitted with Celestion vintage 30's in the states that will cost me $950 AUD with shipping and I am wondering if I should get this or if I should wait for a 4x12, other than volume what will I be missing out on with the 2x12?


----------



## budda (Jan 30, 2008)

you wont be missing out on volume, just sound spread and thus punch - I THINK.

do you need a 412?


----------



## muffgoat (Jan 30, 2008)

Dude there cabs are sooo fuckin nice, we have them in stock and they are amazing! Honestly IMO its worth going for the 4x12 as they are only about 100-150$ more.... so it really is worth it


----------



## El Caco (Jan 31, 2008)

budda said:


> you wont be missing out on volume, just sound spread and thus punch - I THINK.
> 
> do you need a 412?



No idea, I guess that is what I am asking. I could really get away with a power amp and some speakers at the moment, for the time being all I will use it for is practice. But in the future that will change and I prefer to buy good gear the first time rather than spending less now and having to sell and upgrade later.

This is the reason I am going for a orange cab, I can get other cabs used here for a lot less money, but I don't know if they are any good. My reason for going for an orange is because they have such a good reputation here, personally I hate the colour but you don't buy a cab for it's colour.

I think the 2x12 will be enough for a long time for me as it will not leave the house for a while, also I will be playing at very low volumes for a while but one day I will want to upgrade. On one hand the 2x12 is more practical because of size, on the other the 4x12 will never need upgrading and will most likely be easier to sell if I ever decide to. I guess the main thing that will determine the decision is will the 2x12 sound every bit as good as the 4x12 or is the 4x12 superior.


----------



## muffgoat (Jan 31, 2008)

"i hate the color" well sir, orange no longer has to hear this because for the first time in 40 years of buisness they now offer there product line in BLACK! yes i said it, you can now get orange amplifiers in black tolex....


----------



## El Caco (Jan 31, 2008)

I know but I have not seen any on ebay yet and the only black matamp cabs I have seen are fucking expensive.


----------



## loktide (Jan 31, 2008)

i haven't got to play the 2x12 but all i can say it's that the 4x12 is beyond awesome. I couldn't believe my ears when i first heard this thing. Orange cabs are absolutely worth every penny if you consider how much better an amp sounds through them.
Anyway, i've heard nothing but good about the 2x12. I'd say go for it if you want to be able to carry it by yourseld. The 4x12 weights about 60kg (yes, sixty fucking kilograms)!!!

did i mention i love orange cabs!?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 31, 2008)

Think I'm going to give this one a miss while I decide which one I want, especially considering I just paid twice as much for the nailbombs as I was going to spend on the dimarzios that I was going to get.

60kg  that's going to cost a lot more to ship than the 125 I was quoted for the 2x12.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2008)

The only downside to the Orange 4x12 cab is that they weigh roughly 100 lbs and they are HUGE (very deep and the wood is super-thick) so moving them can be a challenge unless you have a friend with a good back who is willing to help you.  I wouldn't choose Orange as a gigging cab unless your friends don't mind helping you move it or you're a pro musician with roadies to move your gear for you.  That said, they make a damn fine cabinet and I would say go for a 4x12 over the 2x12 IMO. 



muffgoat said:


>



That almost makes me want to retolex mine...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who responded, I have decided that in the future I will get a Orange 4x12. For now I will get some more important gear that I need, I will leave the cab until last and probably concentrate on getting a decent set of speakers and amp for my PC and Pod X3 Live to use until then.


----------



## budda (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd get a 212 - they mic you at gigs, and you'll still be able to hear yourself. if you get a 212 now, you can buy another 212 later. if you buy a 412 now, you'll probably sell it down the line to get a 212


----------



## loktide (Jan 31, 2008)

budda said:


> if you buy a 412 now, you'll probably sell it down the line to get a 212



i don't mean to be an asshole, but i don't understand the logic on that. 

i acknowledge the advantages of a 212, but i don't see why people with 412s _will probably_ end up selling their cabs to get 212s...

i love the spread/fullness of an angled 412, which can't be replaced by one 212


----------



## budda (Jan 31, 2008)

loktide said:


> i don't mean to be an asshole, but i don't understand the logic on that.
> 
> i acknowledge the advantages of a 212, but i don't see why people with 412s _will probably_ end up selling their cabs to get 212s...
> 
> i love the spread/fullness of an angled 412, which can't be replaced by one 212



i dont mean he'll sell his 412 any time in the Near future (dunno how old he is). but at a certain point, a guitarist realizes "hey, i can barely move the damn thing, and i can get a smaller cab that still does the job". basically im saying once you get older in years, you generally stop Moving around 412s, or you keep it at the house and buy a 212 to take places.

am i making more sense? i apologize, i am not doin too well at getting my thoughts across these days


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't know too much about the orangeg 412's other than they are supposed to be great. I have played through the 212 and it was one of the best ones I've tried...


----------



## Edroz (Jan 31, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> The only downside to the Orange 4x12 cab is that they weigh roughly 100 lbs and they are HUGE (very deep and the wood is super-thick) so moving them can be a challenge unless you have a friend with a good back who is willing to help you.  I wouldn't choose Orange as a gigging cab unless your friends don't mind helping you move it or you're a pro musician with roadies to move your gear for you.




oh please, i lug my Vaders, which are roughly the same weight as an orange to gigs myself. i don't need no stinkin' roadies  

as long as the club doesn't have any stairs, i'm alright


----------



## tonyhell (Jan 31, 2008)

vbn


----------



## budda (Jan 31, 2008)

mesa mark IV combo isnt as good as a JCM800 halfstack?

c'mon now. more speakers does not equal better.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 31, 2008)

So those JCM800's are good eh, wish I knew that yesterday.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2008)

Get the 2x12. I have one and it absolutely kicks ass and is light enough to carry without giving yourself a hernia 

(or at least it was until I replaced the v30s with EVM-12Ls )


----------



## tonyhell (Jan 31, 2008)

vgbh


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 31, 2008)

budda said:


> mesa mark IV combo isnt as good as a JCM800 halfstack?
> 
> c'mon now. more speakers does not equal better.



a 412 doesnt just add speakers. it adds air volume, and bass.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm getting an Orange 2 x 12 pretty soon. When I tried it out with a 5150III I was amazed. The volume 'spread' is great and the low end still holds tight.


----------



## squid-boy (Jan 15, 2011)

I googled the cab (how I ended up back on SS.org) because I had ordered one earlier today. Funny thing is, I ordered it at R&R Music in Vancouver from muffgoat!


----------



## TomParenteau (Jan 15, 2011)

2x12? Ha!


----------



## crush_taylor (Jan 16, 2011)

s7eve said:


> No idea, I guess that is what I am asking. I could really get away with a power amp and some speakers at the moment, for the time being all I will use it for is practice. But in the future that will change and I prefer to buy good gear the first time rather than spending less now and having to sell and upgrade later.
> 
> This is the reason I am going for a orange cab, I can get other cabs used here for a lot less money, but I don't know if they are any good. My reason for going for an orange is because they have such a good reputation here, personally I hate the colour but you don't buy a cab for it's colour.
> 
> I think the 2x12 will be enough for a long time for me as it will not leave the house for a while, also I will be playing at very low volumes for a while but one day I will want to upgrade. On one hand the 2x12 is more practical because of size, on the other the 4x12 will never need upgrading and will most likely be easier to sell if I ever decide to. I guess the main thing that will determine the decision is will the 2x12 sound every bit as good as the 4x12 or is the 4x12 superior.





budda said:


> I'd get a 212 - they mic you at gigs, and you'll still be able to hear yourself. if you get a 212 now, you can buy another 212 later. if you buy a 412 now, you'll probably sell it down the line to get a 212



this is pretty much the exact same situation I found myself in. I'm sick of having "stepping stone" gear and decided to upgrade my shit with the cab first. I ended up getting an Orange PPC212 this december because as of right now, it's mostly for home/practice use. Let me tell you, it has balls and lots of tightness in the low end. (keep in mind I don't have much experience with high end stuff yet...) I also intend to get another PPC212 in the future (yes I know, it's cheaper to get the 4x12 in the long run) if I need to gig with it... or I may get a second one just to run in stereo... 


tl;dr version...I don't think you'll regret buying a 2x12 orange cab.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm actually having this same problem!  For me the trouble is I don't want to wait, I want a new cab NOW. So i'm leaning toward the 2x12, but I know down the road I'm gonna want to sell it and get a 4x12. I'm to damn impatient.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 16, 2011)

Why would you buy from the US for $950 when you can get orange 2x12s for $900 new locally?


----------



## Razzy (Jan 16, 2011)

MikeMonacoBrah said:


> I'm actually having this same problem!  For me the trouble is I don't want to wait, I want a new cab NOW. So i'm leaning toward the 2x12, but I know down the road I'm gonna want to sell it and get a 4x12. I'm to damn impatient.



Just do what I'm doing.

I'm gona get a 212, and then a 412 late, and then I'll just stack the 412 on top of the 212, so it will be like a 3/4 stack.

I'm getting avatar cabs though. You should check them out. They're constructed almost identically, and they're much cheaper.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn!


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 16, 2011)

just get two 2x12's, your rick will sound tighter but won't lack balls


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2011)

please.


----------



## trickae (Jan 22, 2011)

i've found a place that does it for $AUD600


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 22, 2011)

Closed back? Where?


----------



## Zugster (Jan 22, 2011)

I got an Orange 2x12 for son#2, and he's always liked it. Built like a brick shit house. Big and heavy for a 2x12. He's gone to an Axe-Fx though...


----------



## crush_taylor (Jan 23, 2011)

Zugster said:


> I got an Orange 2x12 for son#2, and he's always liked it. Built like a brick shit house. Big and heavy for a 2x12. He's gone to an Axe-Fx though...



Interesting. I'm thinking of going this route (already have the ppc212). What power amp is he using?


----------



## Zugster (Jan 23, 2011)

crush_taylor said:


> Interesting. I'm thinking of going this route (already have the ppc212). What power amp is he using?


 

Well first he had an Engl Blackmore, then a Framus Dragon, and now Axe-Fx with a Carvin ss 1000 watt power amp. It's always sounded real good.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 24, 2011)

You should do what I did, get a PPC412 for the the price of a PPC212.


----------

